
One OS to Rule Them All - TBloom
http://blog.travisbloom.me/post/7725147378
======
billswift
"One OS"?; wouldn't that be Linux? Linux already runs on everything from
smartphones and embedded systems to supercomputers. In fact, Linux is probably
the most common OS in the world, _except_ on the desktop (and I don't think
that is likely to change much).

------
bediger
Somebody just got back from one of those cool, all expenses paid, junkets to
Seattle! I wonder which superstars of the Windows world he got to eat lunch
with at the Redmond campus! MMM mmm good!

